# Toro snowblower won't start



## Ron Tackett (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a small 98cc toro snowblower that quit running as I was using it and will not restart when pulling the recoil starter. I am getting gasoline and a good spark thru the spark plug. It wont' even sputter or sound as if ther is any attemp to start. How would I go about checking for compression? (or what else would you suggest?) I have also tried starting fluid into the carb and also into the spark plug hole with no luck Suggestions please.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If you are getting gas and spark the only other thing to check is air. Is your air cleaner clogged up?


----------



## linuxbird (Jun 19, 2010)

Any chance you had a fleck of dirt get into the gas, and clog an orifice?

If you have a "little" starting ether, you might see if it fires just a bit on that. If so, you may have a carburation problem. Normally there is a filter on the pickup tube in the gas tank, but if that clogged, or some dirt otherwise got into the carb, that could be a problem. 

Does the carb have button, to dump a small amount of fuel?

Is there a primer bulb on the carb?

And is it a two stroke which need oil in the gas?

Usually, compression does not fail instantly.

Also, if the starter has normal resistance, you probably didn't loose compression.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The reason I was thinking air filter is that it takes only a second for blowing snow to pack up and close off the air path. A suddenly stopping running engine might be due to this, or as linuxbird said, a clogged fuel line. Or, you might have accidentally jerked lose a wire or cable related to the kill circuit or engine brake.


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Is this unit a 2 stroke? If so, you didn't forget to mix the gas? If you used a pre-measured mix bottle, they all ready come with Sta-Bil in them. I say that because I've seen 1 to many of my customers contaminate their mixed gas by adding more gas treatment not knowing the pre-measured bottles all ready have it. Another thing to check is the muffler screen, if it's clogged it won't run. That's if you have a 2 stroke.

All ways include the make, model and serial numbers so we know exactly what your talking about, that helps to eliminate guessing...


----------

